# The Dark Side



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 28, 2014)

Being a mulch maker has been very rewarding for me, but I would like to expand my horizons even further. I'd like to get into doing some flatwork, but the process is relatively foreign to me. 

Does anyone know a good (preferably free) source of information that could help teach me how to get started? I'd need to know things from the ground up -- tools, techniques, etc. 

I'm assuming that once I get going, I'll need things like a planer, a table saw, a router, etc. -- any input on what tools would be needed would be appreciated.

I am interested in making boxes and furniture initially, and working outward from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2014)

Now you are talking!!! You will need more tools as you go along- chip maker you got is not going to be much use. I find shop notes has some very nice plans and info. As far as tools -you never have enough but my go to tools would be the list you have plus a jointer. I would keep an eye on craigslist-used tools can be a real savings at no sacrifice in quality. maybe start with a few hand tools-chisels- a gent dovetail saw/ japanese pull saw and you can start making boxes. I would start small and go from there. PS there are people here that would/will help including me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2014)

you tube has topics on about anything you can think of for woodworking. Get a book on basic woodworking and study it. I have piles of old woodworking mags you can have. They are filled with projects, tips, and ideas. The equipment you get depends your funds and shop space. Machines to do flatwork have a MUCH larger footprint than turning. You can get going with a table saw and some hand tools; chisels, planes, scrapers, handsaw, a good square. Start scanning craigslist and estate sales for deals...... Let me know if you want a box o' mags, I will pick out some good ones and donate them to your cause...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 28, 2014)

I might change planer to drum sander. If you resaw well and especially figured woods the sander may easily take the planers place.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2014)

No don't let them corrupt you. Get a lathe.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2014)

Tclem said:


> No don't let them corrupt you. Get a lathe.




Where is the :censer: smiley when we needit!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 28, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Now you are talking!!! You will need more tools as you go along- chip maker you got is not going to be much use. I find shop notes has some very nice plans and info. As far as tools -you never have enough but my go to tools would be the list you have plus a jointer. I would keep an eye on craigslist-used tools can be a real savings at no sacrifice in quality. maybe start with a few hand tools-chisels- a gent dovetail saw/ japanese pull saw and you can start making boxes. I would start small and go from there. PS there are people here that would/will help including me.



Aren't there combination Jointer / Planers available, that will do the task of both? Are those any good? (I'm just thinking that it would sure save a loot of space having them both in one.)


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Aren't there combination Jointer / Planers available, that will do the task of both? Are those any good? (I'm just thinking that it would sure save a loot of space having them both in one.)




There are but I have no experience with one.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 28, 2014)

Being that the weathe is soon to break I recommend that you keep a close eye on yard sales. No telling what you can run into. I don't recommend combination tools. You can save a lot of floor space by putting tools on casters. I have all my major tools on casters and it really works well. Best to start off with small projects, master technique and expand from there. Good luck with it


----------



## figuresofwood (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a grizzly 12" planer - jointer with a spiral cutterhead. Its one of the sweetest tools I've ever had. I would highly recommend one.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sure there are support groups out there ... "Hi. My name is Michael and I'm convert. I used to believe the world was round but now I want to believe it's flat" 

Michael - Thats really directed towards  @Mike1950. He has a lathe he uses to set his coffee on...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2014)

figuresofwood said:


> I have a grizzly 12" planer - jointer with a spiral cutterhead. Its one of the sweetest tools I've ever had. I would highly recommend one.


Well it would sure be cool to have a 12" jointer, I never owned one, but I've heard from some folks that re-configuring the setup between jointing and planing is kinda of a hassle, like Shopsmith-lite. But ya gotta weigh everything with convenience, price, space, etc..... But I sure wouldn't turn one down if I got a good deal on it!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 28, 2014)

Flatwork? I assume that means any wood work that is not turned on a lathe? I have been involved in woodworking as a proffessional and hobbiest for nearly fifty years now. It might be easier to list the things I haven't built than those I have. I am able and willing to tell you how to build many things out of wood, just ask. 

I warn you though that I am mostly self taught and there might be a better way to do things thatn the way I do it. That's why I like these forums. I pick up new ideas that I hadn't thought of before. My methodology is to proceed in a direct line to the finished product which I think comes form doing it for a living. Produce or starve. It is way more fun to do this as a hobby.

Tools: 

Start with the best table saw you can afford! You can buy your wood surfaced so you can get a planer later. Oh, and get a dust collector at the same time.
Next, buy some lumber and build some work benches and a nice table around your TS.
Then get some small power tools, router, drill motors, belt sander, random orbital and of course many many clamps and then more clamps.
hand tools, I like the Japanese style pull saws, 3 or 4 hand planes, a nice set of chisels
A cut-off saw is nice but if you build a sled for the TS then you can put that off awhile
Then all the basics, 8" jointer ( Ha, if I bought a 12" jointer then the first thing I would have to use it for would be the 13" wide boards) , 15" planer, the best band saw you can afford, a drill press, air compressor
Save some money to buy more wood. The tools don't do you any good without any wood.

Bret

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Michael - Thats really directed towards  @Mike1950. He has a lathe he uses to set his coffee on...



I want a glorified coffee cup pedestal too!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I want a glorified coffee cup pedestal too!!




Haha!! got them all fooled- think it is a coffee cup holder-huh??? gotcha- it is buried- only collects dust............... I will take a picture.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 29, 2014)

I can't add to what's been said here, but I do want to thank everyone for the good advice that's been posted! Very helpful information for not just a completely new flatworker, but also for one like me, who is still quite green and is always looking to expand his skills and tooling.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 31, 2014)

I couldn't resist picking up two new tools this weekend, both on the cheaper end. I got a 4 1/2" angle grinder for use (eventually) with the Arbortech wood planing blades (which I will use to sculpt bowls directly into irregularly sized burl caps, etc.) and a variable speed oscillating multifunction tool. Very excited about both. :)

My birthday is only half a month away, should I even bother trying to ask the wife for a table saw? (hah -- not going to happen, trust me!)


----------



## ButchC (Mar 31, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> My birthday is only half a month away, should I even bother trying to ask the wife for a table saw? (hah -- not going to happen, trust me!)



I would check online and look at the tools for sale at any local auction houses. Then, suggest to the Mrs that you two do something different, go to the auction, and I bet she'll find something she cant live without. Win-win. (at least in my head).

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Apr 1, 2014)

The lathe hatred in this thread is appaling.

But ya know what Michael, I'm getting into the flatwork as well. Maybe these kind (depending on the day) folks can assist us both......or not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

